# Too colorful/gaudy/'proud' '06 Lemond..



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Looking at my '06 Lemond last night, I noticed the red and white seatpost mounted light and it got my thinking. The main triangle is blue and white and started thinking how it would look if I put on red bar tape, red bottle cages (haven't found any yet) and red tires....at the least, it would be American.... Any thoughts?


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

I like red. My '07 LeMond is red and white and I added red bar tape. They have red water bottle cages at ecyclingstore.com and probikekit.com.

hclignett


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

This thread is useless without pictures.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*I agree...*



 uzziefly said:


> This thread is useless without pictures.


But the only pictures I could post are of the bike as is (stock...blue and white frame with black tires, cages and tape)...I can't take pictures with the red 'accessories' until after I get them, but the question was, do people think that this color combination (red/white/blue God Bless America) would look good....


----------

